# Hitting the like button



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My like button doesn't work any more. Anyone else had this problem? I am use Mozilla Firefox for a browser.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm on my phone and it's not working for me either.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Firefox, also, and it hasn't worked for me since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That was Safari for me and its working just fine.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sometimes.I just refresh the page & it usually starts working. I have firefox too.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I use firefox and I think it worked for me.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The page isn't fully loading sometimes. Look under the quick reply in the Attach files section and you may see code instead of the button box. I've got the problem as well.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Im on chrome and it was not working earlier but now it seems to be fine.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am running Firefox and the like button does not work for me. It used to until a day or so ago.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Not working for me today......was working last night.....


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Working now. Just liked.


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

Running Firefox 23.0.1 and both the "Like" and "Unlike" buttons work.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

I'M RUNNING WINDOWS 7 WITH FIREFOX. like button works for me. are you signed in?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It is working now but one time last night in didn't and being I am using Safari on a iMac, I have very very little trouble with HT board when others do I don't. But it is working now just fine.
But last night it didn't.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Working perfectly fine on Safari.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It is only working when I refresh the page. Yes I am logged in.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I've had the same problem.

Using Chrome.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Same problem here yesterday & today. Sometime when I "refresh" it will work, but only 1x.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

stupid button is not working for me now....i might go into withdrawals if i cant hit it as often as i like.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's not working for me on either my phone or my pc. The pc has Fire fox, Chrome, and IE, tried all three.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nope not working for me now. Using Safari on a iMac.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It's worked for me so far today at work using IE.


----------

